# what happen to this plant?



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

What happen to this plant? It gets plenty of water, but it turned yellow. Is because it is only a summer plant and it is getting winter now. Should I just throw it away or do something to revive it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Plants that get too much water will root rot. It's good to let them dry out between periods of watering.

It might be taking all the nutrients and focusing it on flowering.

Have you fed it at all, if you feed these don't add much. Less is always more.

Any bug marks on the leafs?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

No I have not fed it at all. Only water. I did not see any bug marks. The new growth on the tips seems to be somewhat green


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Vincas are a summer annual. Either it's on its way out from cooler temps or it is lacking fertilizer. Maybe a combination of both. It's probably a $10 basket come spring. Wreck it and buy a new one.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Yes, that to is what I was thinking.


----------

